# Rock.Band.The.Beatles.XBOX360-GLoBAL



## jaxxster (Sep 3, 2009)

```
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÌ¦
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ????
?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ?ÂÂ???
ÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂ? ?????? ?ÂÂ ? (global) ??????? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂ Ì¦ ?????? ?
ÂÂÂÂ???? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?? ????
? ????????????? ???? ????????????????????????????? ???????????ÂÂ????
ÂÂ? ???? ?????? ????ÂÂ????? ????ÂÂ????? ????ÂÂ????? ??????????? ???? ??
?? ???? ?????? ???? ? ???? ???? ? ???? ???? ? ???? ????ÂÂ ???? ???? ?Ì????
ÂÂÂÂ???? ? ???? ???? ? ???? ?????? ???? ???? ? ???? ???? ? ???? ???? ? ????? ?
ÂÂÂÂ?????ÂÂ???? ????ÂÂ????? ????? ????? ????ÂÂ ???? ?????ÂÂ???? ????ÂÂ?????¦
? ?? ?????????? ?????????? ? ????????? ????????????? ???????????????????????? ?
ÂÂ ??????? ???? ???? ????????????????????????? ???? ??????????? ???? ?
ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ ?????????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???????? s8!CRo. ? ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ? ???
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ ? ?ÂÂÂÂGLoBALWiiÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂ Ì¦ÂÂÂÂ?
? ??????????? ? ????? ? ?ÂÂ- ------ -ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ? ????ÂÂÂÂ ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ? ??? ? ??? ? ?????????????? ?ÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂ ? ??????ÂÂÂÂ? ???????? ?
? ? ??? ? ????ÂÂÂÂPresents: Rock Band The BeatlesÂÂ???? ? ??? ?
ÂÂ??ÂÂ ?ÂÂ?????????????? ?ÂÂ??????????? ?ÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ???????????? ? ???? ?
ÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???? ????? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ??? ?
ÂÂ??ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ? ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??? ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ? ?ÂÂ?
ÂÂ??ÂÂ?ÂÂ? ?ÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?? ? ????ÂÂ [+-...Platform...: Xbox360 / PAL-rf
ÂÂ??ÂÂ ??? ? ???? [+-...Company....: Harmonix
? ????????????ÂÂÂÂ[+-...Packager...: That dude down in wallmart
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂ??ÂÂ[+-...Genre......: Entertainment
?ÂÂ?? ?ÂÂ????? Ì¦ [+-...Disks......: 1 dvdÂÂ
ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ??ÂÂ[+-...ReleaseDate: September 03-2009
ÂÂÂÂ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ[+-...Players....: at least 1ÂÂ
ÂÂ ?ÂÂ?ÂÂ?ÂÂ Ì¦ÂÂ [+-...Format.....: .iso
ÂÂ??? ??ÂÂ ?ÂÂ??ÂÂ[+-...NetSupport.: yes
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ? ?ÂÂ?ÂÂ [+-...Supplier...: Yes
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ? ?ÂÂ? [+-...Languages..: .uk
????????????ÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂ
?ÂÂ?? ?ÂÂ?????ÂÂ
?????ÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????ÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ Ì¦ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂ????ÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ????ÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???ÂÂ? ?ÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂ ???????? ? ???? ? ???????? ? ???????????? ? ???????? ? ?????? ?ÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ??? Release notes:ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂ ??? ?ÂÂ ?????? ? ????ÂÂ?????ÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ???? ? ??? ? ????? ? ?????? ? ??? ? ????? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ????
ÂÂ 



ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ? ???????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ? ? ???????ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?

ÂÂÂÂ More info at : http://www.tothegame.com/x360-9135-rock-band-the-beatles-for-microsoft-xbox-360.html
ÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????? ? ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ?? ? ? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ?
?ÂÂ? ? ?? ????? ? ???? ? ????? ???? ? ? ??????? ? ?????? ? ??????? ?
ÂÂÂÂ? ? ?? ? News & Contact:ÂÂ ?? ???ÂÂ???? ???Ì¦? ????ÂÂ ?ÂÂ ??????? ?ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂ?
?ÂÂ? ? ?? ?????? ? ?????? ? ??ÂÂ ? ? ? ????? ?Ì¦? ?? ? ???????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????

ÂÂÂÂÂÂDue to general lamenes in some rip groups no one 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂis allowed to use our releases as source.
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂWe dun need noffin from noone, dun bother to offer.
ÂÂÂÂÂÂFor any question mail us or visit us.
ÂÂÂÂÂÂGreetz go out to : You know who u are.
ÂÂÂÂÂÂSpecial kudoz go out to : No one at the moment.

ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ?
? ??? ? ?ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ?ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?????
?ÂÂ? ???? ???? ? ???????? ???? ? ?????? ? ??? ? ????? ? ??? ? ??? ?????? ?ÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ??¦Ì Nfo done by sorT8!CRo, updated:ÂÂÂÂ '06ÂÂ? ? ?????? ? ?????ÂÂ?ÂÂ ?
ÂÂ ? ?????????? ? ???????????? ? ???? ????? ? ??????? ? ??? ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
```


----------



## Maz7006 (Sep 3, 2009)

There's been so many good releases, NFS Shift, and DiRT 2 in a couple days


----------



## Armadillo (Sep 3, 2009)

Woot more rockband. Although I will say, what a damn screw job. Every single time a rock band ntsc release is first, it's locked. Whether it's track packs or the games, always region locked, first time the pal one comes first, and what a shock it's region free  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## jaxxster (Sep 3, 2009)

This has been nuked btw, stolen p2p realse from the rambo group


----------



## Armadillo (Sep 4, 2009)

Just been playing, it's fun. Only got to play a few songs before I had to stop, late night no good for music games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Seems easier than the other rockband game. Backgrounds are also quite annoying, one song had bubbles all over the screen at one point.


----------



## triassic911 (Sep 4, 2009)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> There's been so many good releases, NFS Shift, and DiRT 2 in a couple days


I'm waiting for those!


----------



## Hermessz (Sep 4, 2009)

Hm, How do you guys playing it without getting banned? 
its like, you disconnect the Xbox from the internet, and then u can play and when it releases, u plug it back and no issues? 
I'll get my guitar in sunday, and waiting 3 days would be a bit hard for me. 
How did you play it Arma? 
Oh, I saw someone played ODST on Live, probably didnt get ban. I know that it was uploaded because a french store broke the release date. Means, MS can't really ban, because she cant tell who uses a real ODST or a fake. 
So, is it possible to play on the Xbox both of the games I mentioned without getting banned?


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Sep 4, 2009)

Is this game confirmed to be working? Some people on a different board said they were having issues with a black screen after the logo comes up. I Never play a ga me til the release date anyway, perhaps it needs a update after the release..so just want to make sure this game does work..thanks


----------



## jaxxster (Sep 4, 2009)

It works on some ive heard on the most tho it freezes after the harmonix logo but installing it to the hdd fixes it

the drums on this are way too easy


----------



## Armadillo (Sep 4, 2009)

Works fine from disc for me. Burnt @x4 on a verb and running on an old ms28 samsung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Sep 4, 2009)

jaxxster said:
			
		

> It works on some ive heard on the most tho it freezes after the harmonix logo but installing it to the hdd fixes it
> 
> the drums on this are way too easy



Do you think one of those updates that MS does after the release(Ya know, those updates when you put in the disk and it asks you to update the game) will fix the freezing issue? I dont think in the next few days another version of this game will be released..so its probably not the game itself that is the problem, just that it needs an update..I am getting it now so I am hopeful that the update solves everything..I never play a game til its released anyway. Weird how some say it works and others say it doesn't. I don't install games to the Hard drive on the xbox so I wouldn't even know how to do that


----------



## Nuja (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi,
I have the black screen issue (after ea logo), I tried changing all the display settings with hdmi and vga cablen and still get the black screen :/

Sometimes it works but most of time its black screen :/ 
I wonder how it will be fixed and if its the rip which is bad


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 14, 2009)

install to hard drive

it should fix it


----------



## Nuja (Sep 14, 2009)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> install to hard drive
> 
> it should fix it



I dont have a xbox360 hard drive.
I wonder if its a bad scene release or if the result will be the same with the retail version. Its Strange: only one scene release so far.


----------



## Nuja (Sep 14, 2009)

sorry for the DP (lag)


----------

